# A little bit of snow and suddenly they call it a snow storm



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Snowing in Toronto, everyone is freaking out and closing everything, rearending each-other and bitching that it's snowing.. It's Winter and it's Canada, why is everyone surprised?
I'm outside on my bicycle, it's absolutely stunning outside! The snow has so much sparkle.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TG said:


> Snowing in Toronto, everyone is freaking out and closing everything, rearending each-other and bitching that it's snowing.. It's Winter and it's Canada, why is everyone surprised?


TG, you should know the answer to that by now ... but I will remind you as it seems you have forgotten that Toronto is full of snowflake idiots. I know, during my corporate years I worked for a Canadian utility asset acquisition entity located in Oakville.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Typical, climate change enthusiasts don't like snow, doesn't align with there agenda


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rstanek said:


> Typical, climate change enthusiasts don't like snow, doesn't align with there agenda


Climate change is REAL! All you have to know is that it changes at least 4 times a year. If THAT ain't proof...............


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Just saw a deer, love being the only one in the valley ❤


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I have never heard so many people bitching about snow, makes me miss Siberia..


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

The weather om the news said we may get a little ice Saturday morning , and back up to 70 on Sunday , this is crazy weather , it's 29 degrees out now .


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Tornto,Canada has been infected with people that rarely if ever seen snow.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Here in western Wisconsin, tonight and tomorrow, up to 10 inches of snow with lots of wind, the wood box is full, pantry is stocked, let it snow!!!!!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

rstanek said:


> Here in western Wisconsin, tonight and tomorrow, up to 10 inches of snow with lots of wind, the wood box is full, pantry is stocked, let it snow!!!!!


Love it


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I remember when: it took 12" of snow for them to cancel school, school recess was always outside no matter the weather, the weatherman didn't cry wolf/the sky is falling at the sight of a snowflake, kids found fun things to do outside no matter how cold it was (snowforts/igloos, sledding, skiing, snowshoes, ice fishing...), the best deer hunting was during a real storm when they did cancel school, we kept boards in our car trunks to put under the wheels when stuck, Friday night parties were around a bonfire, hockey was played outside on a pond, .......


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> I remember when: it took 12" of snow for them to cancel school, school recess was always outside no matter the weather, the weatherman didn't cry wolf/the sky is falling at the sight of a snowflake, kids found fun things to do outside no matter how cold it was (snowforts/igloos, sledding, skiing, snowshoes, ice fishing...), the best deer hunting was during a real storm when they did cancel school, we kept boards in our car trunks to put under the wheels when stuck, Friday night parties were around a bonfire, hockey was played outside on a pond, .......


In Texas all you have to do is mention the word "Snow" and everything shuts down.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

inceptor said:


> In Texas all you have to do is mention the word "Snow" and everything shuts down.


A friend was down your way years ago when there was a freak "snowstorm". He said he never laughed so hard for so long watching people try to drive around. Corners, stop signs, and traffic lights were the best entertainment.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

We got 4 or 5 inches on Tuesday and it is now about 3°F and falling. Icy in places A little early for this low of a temperature. I wonder how cold it would be here and now without global warming?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

[


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> A friend was down your way years ago when there was a freak "snowstorm". He said he never laughed so hard for so long watching people try to drive around. Corners, stop signs, and traffic lights were the best entertainment.


My first year in Texas we got snow. My apt was at the bottom of a small hill. Watching people approach that hill and try to get up it was hilarious. They would drive up to the bottom, stop, think about it then slowly start up the hill. Needless to say they slid back faster than they tried to go up. I got quite a few laughs out of that one.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

inceptor said:


> In Texas all you have to do is mention the word "Snow" and everything shuts down.


Aint that the truth, folks here in Texas loose their ever loving minds at the sight of a snow flake falling from the sky. What I like the best when I am putting along at about 25 miles and hour is watching Billy Bob Lukenbach fly past me at about 45-50 mph in his 4x4, 12 inch lift kit and cummins turbo diesel as if he has super man liatards and magic cape on, only to watch him spin out and wrap it around a gaurd rail. Karma...whata wonderful and entertaining thing!


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

TG said:


> Snowing in Toronto, everyone is freaking out and closing everything, rearending each-other and bitching that it's snowing.. It's Winter and it's Canada, why is everyone surprised?
> I'm outside on my bicycle, it's absolutely stunning outside! The snow has so much sparkle.


I was thinking the same thing when a friend sent me something on Buffalo...I was like I always thought you guys get a couple of feet of snow everytime one of these Northeners blows through, whats the big surprise in that?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> I was thinking the same thing when a friend sent me something on Buffalo...I was like I always thought you guys get a couple of feet of snow everytime one of these Northeners blows through, whats the big surprise in that?


Toronto is on the wrong side of the lakes to get as much "lake effect" snow as Buffalo. When the cold NW winds whip down over the lakes they chill the humid lake air and the moisture gets dumped on the downwind side. Some places in NY are getting 2-3 feet from this storm.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well if it makes you feel any better TG down here the temp drops to 20 F and they call it dangerously cold heck it usually gets below 0 f here. what's up with that.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We had a light winter last year. This year looks like back to normal. Sub zero yesterday. Calling for it to warm up today and then start a 9 inch snow fall. Not the end of the world , but it will be big news for a while.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

inceptor said:


> In Texas all you have to do is mention the word "Snow" and everything shuts down.


Hell, same thing here in Houston when it rains, let alone the occasional snow flurry that may happen to make it all the way to the ground. It's Houston Texas! It Rains here! Sometimes a lot and it floods. What's the first thing the dip-wads at the news channels do? They send a dip-shit reporter out in the rain to report that it's............. raining! Don't even get me started on how they drive. :vs_mad:


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

rstanek said:


> Here in western Wisconsin, tonight and tomorrow, up to 10 inches of snow with lots of wind, the wood box is full, pantry is stocked, let it snow!!!!!


Got that coming over L Michigan this afternoon


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

One of the TV stations here calls itself "Extreme Storm Center Eleven". It's sounds ridiculous on a mild, sunny day.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> One of the TV stations here calls itself "Extreme Storm Center Eleven". It's sounds ridiculous on a mild, sunny day.


So much drama haha


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Wife works for a company that has a division in north Texas. They got 3 inches of snow and shut it down. So the people in WI had to all report to work to cover for them. Problem was the blizzard that dumped the 3 inches in TX dumped 18 plus of snow in WI.

Next day, like always, was below zero with drifting snow, schools closed and roads not plowed. Road crews couldn't keep up with the drifting snow. Yep, wife was again required to report to work as the poor Texan pussies couldn't make it in. Even though it was 35 degrees and sunny in TX. Just imagine how TX would handle a SHTF scenario. Some people just can't adapt to change in their daily routine.


----------



## Kat404 (Nov 24, 2016)

I live in the southern part of Norway, we got snow last month, quite a lot to. But now over the last 3 weeks there has been really mild weather and just about all the snow is gone, now it's just ice and frost all over. :vs_lol: were did all the snow go.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The sensationalism of weather ties into the agenda of global warming climate change dumbasses.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

global what?
cycles the universe moves in cycles, lately, like the last several years winter has been kind of on vacation -maybe this year we will get a real winter.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Hell, same thing here in Houston when it rains, let alone the occasional snow flurry that may happen to make it all the way to the ground. It's Houston Texas! It Rains here! Sometimes a lot and it floods. What's the first thing the dip-wads at the news channels do? They send a dip-shit reporter out in the rain to report that it's............. raining! Don't even get me started on how they drive. :vs_mad:


Dude I am a Drivers Ed Instructor...dont even get me started and go there!


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

rstanek said:


> Here in western Wisconsin, tonight and tomorrow, up to 10 inches of snow with lots of wind, the wood box is full, pantry is stocked, let it snow!!!!!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

haha @ General sense of doom :vs_laugh:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Wisconsin 9 to 12 inches on the way. It started right on time as they called it light snow at 1400. Of course this is Wisconsin. No federal aid will be coming the State will not shut down. Some in the cities will wine a bit life will just go on another Wisconsin winter day. ATV gassed up facing out from time to time I will head out and plow some of it away. Good side is it warmed up to 20 degrees.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

haha @ @paraquack


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I visited Arizona once in July, I was begging for a quick death


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Wisconsin 9 to 12 inches on the way. It started right on time as they called it light snow at 1400. Of course this is Wisconsin. No federal aid will be coming the State will not shut down. Some in the cities will wine a bit life will just go on another Wisconsin winter day. ATV gassed up facing out from time to time I will head out and plow some of it away. Good side is it warmed up to 20 degrees.


I'd love to see Wisconsin in Winter! Can you recommend any beautiful wild places that I should stop at?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

TG said:


> I'd love to see Wisconsin in Winter! Can you recommend any beautiful wild places that I should stop at?


 Depends where in the State you will pass through.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Our backyard this morning, love all the snow


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Are those Toronto Blue Jays ?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Seems we will get a break then the snow will start again. I have an agreement with a person that plows part time. If he is in the area and we get a lot hit the drive way send me a bill. System has worked well. I got up ay 0430 to go out and hit it with the ATV. As I drink my coffee dog went nuts the plow pulled in. So I sat back and had two more cups of coffee.
Two 8 year old grandchildren here with us and we will make use of the fresh snow for some sledding today. 
The only part of winter that really bothers me is parking my motorcycles.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

We got another 10 inches overnight, it's ridiculously beautiful outside, but I already hear my neighbour cursing haha


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

3-4" of fresh powder this morning in round one of the winter weather warning. 
More to follow this evening. Thank You Wisconsin.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

While snowmobiling is not for me I do understand many enjoy it. The trail runs through my property and I do enjoy watching them fly by. This looks like it will be a great years for them. The local clubs also serve in emergence with called on. IMO a pretty good bunch of people. 
I was approached over 35 years ago about coming across my land as new property owners where it ran before were anit everything. They had ask to just cut through the edge. When we went out and looked at it made sense to let them come right through corner to corner and have a place to fly. the property owners that kicked them off were really pissed at me. It was their plan to shut the whole trail down. They are gone we are still here.
Snowmobiler's enjoy have a safe ride.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

TG said:


> Snowing in Toronto, everyone is freaking out and closing everything, rear ending each-other and bitching that it's snowing.. It's Winter and it's Canada, why is everyone surprised?
> I'm outside on my bicycle, it's absolutely stunning outside! The snow has so much sparkle.


They do the same thing in Charlotte and Atlanta too, and here in St Pete a temperature of 45 degrees is chilly indeed. 
And a temp of 20 degrees is unthinkable, but it is still possible. :vs_worry:

(After a while, one loses respect for the curs here-a-bouts, or I have anyway. And I have ridden a bicycle in some pretty cold weather myself.)


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Wife said we were having to much fun. Sledding with grandchildren. Then a good excuse to fire up ATV and hot rod all over with and plow some snow while at it.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Hubby shovelling for the third time today


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Now we have accumulated 15" of snow and it just began raining :vs_laugh:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Coming down heavy now, blowing and maybe 1/8 mile visibility .


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I'll put this here...

_Winter Blues in Vermont

December 8: 6:00 PM. It started to snow. The first snow of the season and the wife and I took our cocktails and sat for hours by the window, watching the huge soft flakes drift down from heaven. It looked like a Grandma Moses Print. So romantic we felt like newlyweds again. I love snow!

December 9: We woke to a beautiful blanket of crystal white snow covering ever inch of landscape. What a fantastic sight! Can there be a more lovely place in the Whole World? Moving here was the best idea I had. Shoveled for the first time in years and felt like a boy again. I did both our driveway and the sidewalks. This afternoon the snow plow came along and covered up the sidewalks and closed in the driveway, so i got to shovel again. What a perfect life!

December 12: The sun has melted all our lovely snow. Such a disappointment. My neighbor tells me not to worry, we'll definitely have a white Christmas. No snow on Christmas would be awful! Bob says we'll have so much snow by the end of winter, that I'll never want to see snow again. I don't think that's possible. Bob is such a nice man. I'm glad he's our neighbor.

December 14: Snow , lovely snow! 8" last night. The temperature dropped to *20 . The cold makes everything sparkle so. The wind took my breath away, but I warmed up by shoveling the driveway and sidewalks. This is the life! the snow plow came back this afternoon and buried everything again. I didn't realize that I would have to do quite this much shoveling, but I'll certainly get back in shape this way. I wish I wouldn't huff and puff so.

December 15: 20 inches forecast. Sold my van and bought a 4x4 Blazer. Bought snow tires for the wife's car and 2 extra shovels. Stocked the freezer. The wife wants a wood stove in case the electricity goes out. I think that's silly. We aren't in Alaska, after all.

December 16: Ice storm this morning. Fell on my ass on the ice in the driveway putting down salt. Hurt like hell. The wife laughed for an hour, which I thought was very cruel.

December 17: Still way below freezing. Roads are too icy to go anywhere. Electricity was off for 5 hours. I had to pile the blankets on to stay warm. Nothing to do but stare at the wife and try not to irritate her. Guess I should've bought a wood stove, but won't admit it to her. God I hate it when she's right. I can't believe I'm freezing to death in my own living room.

December 20: Electricity's back on, but had another 14" of the damn stuff last night. More shoveling. Took all day. Freakin' snowplow came by twice. Tried to find a neighbor kid to shovel, but they said they're too busy playing hockey. I think they're lying. Called the only hardware store around to see about buying a snow blower and they're out. Might have another shipment in March. I think they're lying. Bob says I have to shovel or the city will have it done and bill me. I think he's lying.

December 22: Bob was right about the white Christmas because 13 more inches of the white ******************** fell today, and its so cold it probably wont melt till August. Took me 45 minutes to get all dressed up and go to out to shovel then I had to piss. By the time I got undressed, pissed and dressed again, I was too tired to shovel. Tried to hire Bob who has a plow on his truck for the rest of the winter; but he says he's too busy. I think the asshole is lying.

December 23: Only 2" of snow today. And it warmed up to 0. The wife wanted me to decorate the front of the house this morning. What is she...... NUTS?!?! Why didn't she tell me to do that a month ago? She says she did but I think she's damn well lying.

December 24: 6". Snow packed so hard today by snowplow, I broke the shovel. Thought I was having a heart attack. If I ever catch the Son of a Bitch who drives the snowplow, I'll drag him though the snow by his balls. I know he hides around the corner and waits for me to finish shoveling and then he comes down the street at a

Tonight the wife wanted me to sing Christmas carols with her and open our presents, but I was busy watching for the freakin' snowplow.

December 25: Merry Christmas. 20 more inches of the @#$%^& slop tonight. Snowed in. The idea of shoveling makes my blood boil. God I hate snow! Then the snowplow driver came by asking for a donation and I hit him over the head with my shovel. The Wife says I have a bad attitude. I think she's an idiot. If I have to watch "It's a Wonderful Life" one more time. I'm going to kill her.

December 26: Still snowed in. Why the hell did I ever move here? It was all HER idea. She's really getting on my nerves.

December 27: Temperature dropped to -30 and the pipes froze.

December 28: Warmed up to above -50. Still snowed in. THE BITCH is driving me crazy!!!

December 29: 10 more inches. Bob says I have to shovel the roof or it could cave in. That's the silliest thing I ever heard. How dumb does he think I am?

December 30: Roof caved in. The snowplow driver is suing me for a million dollars for the bump on his head. The wife went home to her mother. 9" predicted.

December 31: Set fire to what's left of the house. No more Shoveling!!

January 8: I feel so good. I just love those little white pills they keep giving me. Why am I tied to the bed?

_


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Fired up ATV again and plowed it snow a fair amount again. Wife is up set mail did not come.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well we didn't get much snow just ice and it is nice and cold outside just the way I like it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I expected to see a lot more snowmobilers out. It has been below zero but that normal does not stop those people.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

All my neighbours have been moaning for a week regarding the snow, they all want to move to Florida


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

TG said:


> All my neighbours have been moaning for a week regarding the snow, they all want to move to Florida


 Offer to help them pack and remind them Uhaul has one way rentals


----------

